# Canadian Mobilisation Underway?



## RoyalRider (21 Aug 2014)

New to the Forum, as an active supporter, with deep family military history in WW1, WW2.

Heard at Warrior's Day this past weekend in Toronto that equipment is being painted in Woodland camouflage and being shipped out from (London?) - inference was that this was in preparation for deployment to (Ukraine?)

Just curious...


----------



## Transporter (21 Aug 2014)

RoyalRider said:
			
		

> New to the Forum, as an active supporter, with deep family military history in WW1, WW2.
> 
> Heard at Warrior's Day this past weekend in Toronto that equipment is being painted in Woodland camouflage and being shipped out from (London?) - inference was that this was in preparation for deployment to (Ukraine?)
> 
> Just curious...



If there is something to this - and I have no idea if there is or isn't - what makes you think that if anyone on here knew anything about an as-yet unannounced upcoming deployment that they'd want to discuss it with you in an open internet forum?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2014)

RoyalRider said:
			
		

> New to the Forum, as an active supporter, with deep family military history in WW1, WW2.
> 
> Heard at Warrior's Day this past weekend in Toronto that equipment is being painted in Woodland camouflage and being shipped out from (London?) - inference was that this was in preparation for deployment to (Ukraine?)
> 
> Just curious...




Woodland camouflage is what all our equipment is usually painted as.  It is the most effective camouflage pattern to use in Canada and all Northern Hemisphere locations.  It can easily be modified for Winter conditions by painting the BLACK portions WHITE.

Just don't become paranoid over what is the norm.


----------



## RoyalRider (21 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the replies.
Not paranoid in the least.
I found it odd that a recent vet would be talking about something I would think is sensitive in such an open way.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Aug 2014)

London produces military equipment for countries around the world. May not have been Canadian.


----------

